# Aufbau: Intense Tracer T275C (2016)



## Steve192 (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Tagen bin ich ebenfalls Intense Besitzer und da ich hier im Forum schon diverse Aufbauthreads verfolgt habe, habe ich mich entschlossen einen für das Intense zu erstellen. Wie kam es zu dem Rahmen: Im Dezember gab es bei RCZ im Private-Sale diverse Intense Rahmen im Angebot, darunter auch ein Intense Tracer T275C (2016) in Größe L. Zunächst war ich hin- und her gerissen, ob ich den Rahmen bestellen soll, aber das Angebot war dann doch zu verlockend. Nach längerer Lieferzeit wurde der Rahmen dann tatsächlich letzten Donnerstag geliefert. Warum dieser Rahmen:

Kann fast alle Teile von meinem Hardtail übernehmen (Federgabel, Laufräder, ...)
Dämpfer-Einbaulänge von 200 x 57 (kompatibel zu meinem anderen Fully)
Verstellbarer Federweg von 145 - 160
Verarbeitung des Rahmens
Farbgebung ;-)
Was mir allerdings nicht so gefällt:

Pressfit-Innenlager (hatte ich allerdings bisher noch nicht)
Sattelrohr scheint mir etwas zu lang
Die Teileliste:

Gabel: Fox 2016 Factory Series 34 FLOAT 27.5 140 FIT4 3POS ADJ (getravelt auf 160mm Federweg)
Dämpfer: Fox 2018 Factory Series DHX2 2-Pos
Bremsen: Hope V4 (203 mm vorne, 180 mm hinten)
Schaltung: SRAM GX 11-fach
Kurbel: RaceFace Turbine
Kettenführung: 77designz FREESOLO
Vorbau: Joystick Builder 35mm
Lenker: RaceFace Atlas 35
Innenlager: Hope Pressfit
Vorbau: Hope ZS44/EC49
Sattelstütze: Fox Transfer Factory mit BikeYoke Triggy
Pedale: Superstarcomponents Nano-X
Sattel: Ergon SMA-3 Stealth
Laufräder: ZTR Flow MK3 mit Superstarcomponents Electro Naben
So hier mal der Rahmen, um den es geht:











Da ich mein Hardtail für den Aufbau komplett auflöse und dort die Federgabel mit 140 mm Federweg verbaut war habe ich diese auf 160 mm umgebaut. Dafür gibt es von Fox diverse Umrüst-Kits (oben mal der Air-Shaft für 160 mm und unten der Air-Shaft für 140 mm):





Der Umbau der Federgabel ging eigentlich recht gut und lässt sich schnell erledigen. Als Pedal werde ich das Nano-X von Superstarcomponents montieren:





Morgen werden diese Teile verbaut (Steuersatz und Pressfit-Innenlager):








Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend
Steve


----------



## Steve192 (28. Januar 2018)

So heute nochmal etwas weiter gemacht ;-) Steuersatz und Pressfit-Innenlager sind eingepresst. Der Rahmen war an diesen Stellen auch sehr gut nachbearbeitet, somit war die Passgenauigkeit super! Dämpfer ist auch eingebaut (allerdings noch ohne Feder) und die Kettenführung ist auch montiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (28. Januar 2018)

Grau - purple wird eine schöne Farbkombi 
Ich glaube, Du wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen .
Interessanterweise hat mein Alu T275 kein Pressfit...


----------



## Steve192 (29. Januar 2018)

Hi AlexMC,

das Pressfit-Innenlager haben wohl nur die Carbon-Rahmen (ist auch bei den neueren Modellen so), ein BSA-Lager, wie bei der Alu-Ausführung, wäre mir aber lieber. Mal abwarten wie sich das Pressfit-Innenlager in der Praxis schlägt, habe hier keinerlei Erfahrungswerte.

Übrigens dein Intense ist auch sehr schön geworden


----------



## Steve192 (30. Januar 2018)

So die hinteren Züge sind verlegt, Feder eingebaut und Bremsen montiert:



 


 


 

Grob zusammengesteckt sieht es bisher so aus:



 
Fehlt noch die Sattelstütze und Kurbel.

Viele Grüße
Steve


----------



## Matte (30. Januar 2018)

Sehr schick!

Gibt es die Feder auch in einer anderen Farbe? Wäre der einzige Punkt, den ich anders machen würde.


----------



## Steve192 (30. Januar 2018)

Hallo Matte,

vielen Dank 

Den Gedanken mit der Feder hatte ich auch schon, leider gibt es die originale FOX SLS-Feder nur in orange. Ich habe mich mal etwas nach Alternativen umgesehen und Titan-Feder haben eine silber-graue Farbgebung. Die Titan-Federn sind allerdings in der Federhärte, die ich benötige, aktuell nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen. Ich habe vor etwas Gewicht los zu werden und dann schau ich mal mit dem Umstieg auf eine andere Feder in anderer Federhärte. Leider sind die Federn sehr teuer 

Viele Grüße
Steve


----------



## Steve192 (31. Januar 2018)

So heute fertig geworden:



 

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal Bilder im Freien machen. Bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden und gefällt mir sogar besser als ursprünglich gedacht ;-)


----------



## AlexMC (31. Januar 2018)

Sehr schön. 
Nur die Dämpferfeder passt so gar nicht ins Farbkonzept. Aber das war ja schon weiter oben...


----------



## Steve192 (31. Januar 2018)

@AlexMC: Dankeschön ;-)


----------



## antihero1986 (8. November 2018)

Hallo, ich habe eine frage: Woher wusstest du, dass der Fox Dhx 2 Dämpfer in den Rahmen passt? Ich überlege gerade, mir ein Intense Tracer 275 Carbon 2016er Modell zu holen, würde aber gerne den Fox DPX 2 Factory Dämper einbauen. Woher weiss ich denn ob das geht? Und by the way, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Rad ? Danke vielmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

